# Hall table and umbrella-cane holder



## Lola Ranch (Feb 11, 2014)

I just completed these two items which I built simulataniously. They sort of go together but dont have to. The umbrella stand will probably hold some antique golf clubs. Most of the wood is from the stash I got from Mike, BLM and red oak.

Enjoy, Bret

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 11, 2014)

LOVE the taper legs with dark accents!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work Bret- The top really looks nice.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2014)

VERY nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 11, 2014)

Bret - There is so much quality in there its really hard to come up with a worthy comment spur of the moment, so I will just comment on what immediately jumps out at me - The curved sides on the table, Curved drawer front with dovetails, inlaid accents, tapers on the legs and segmentation on the umbrella stand and stave work all just deserve their own mention. The rest I will just gawk over for a while. Truly impressive work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2014)

Very impressive !


----------



## Lola Ranch (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I should have taken better photos, sorry, I was lazy.

Bret


----------



## SENC (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice, Bret! Love those!


----------



## ButchC (Feb 11, 2014)

Lola Ranch said:


> I just completed these two items which I built simulataniously. They sort of go together but dont have to. The umbrella stand will probably hold some antique golf clubs. Most of the wood is from the stash I got from Mike, BLM and red oak.
> 
> Enjoy, Bret
> 
> View attachment 42269 View attachment 42270 View attachment 42269 View attachment 42270 View attachment 42271



Very nice proportions on that demi-lune table!! The inlay work is very precise and really brings out the taper of the legs.

Nice work!

Butch


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2014)

Top notch on all counts!


----------



## jmurray (Feb 11, 2014)

Love it. Extremely impressive


----------



## Lola Ranch (Feb 15, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Very nice proportions on that demi-lune table!! The inlay work is very precise and really brings out the taper of the legs.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> Butch



I'm not familiar with the term "demi-lune". What does that mean?


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

WOW!!! Speechless from the beauty of those.

Ray


----------



## Patrude (Feb 15, 2014)

Great job right there. Both are stunning


----------



## TimR (Feb 15, 2014)

That table is gorgeous. I like the umbrella/club stand...but geez, that table just steals the show!


----------



## ButchC (Feb 15, 2014)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "demi-lune". What does that mean?



Its the name of the shape of your table. Essentially means half moon shaped.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Your work always impresses me, outstanding once again.


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful, Bret.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

Eye popping, Bret. I've got to make sure to visit the flat work side of the house more often. You guys are killing it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ejames (Feb 21, 2014)

WOW!


----------

